# Couple of my Haps



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

please comment
O.Lithobates Zimbawe










Protomelas sp."Steveni Taiwan"(Taiwan Reef)


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Both fish are very nice but the Zimbawe Rocks Lithobates is by far my favorite fish and yours has a nice blaze.

Where did you get him? I ask because you don't see this particular fish very often in the GTA. I have a breeding group in one of my tanks and I'm currently growing out a group of fry from my F1 male and F2 female.

--
Paul


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

I have two trios of F1,they were ordered from germany
I also ordered a trio of lwandas,I,ll post some pics of some of my peacocks,when I get some time
I have about 30 lithobates fry growing out right now,they are about a month old,the lithobates are currently my favourites,still kinda young,so still growing and colors are getting better,thanks for commenting,Rob


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

That's cool. Let me know if you're interested in swapping some fry so we can mix the bloodlines.
Here is a video of my male and female.




--
Paul


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

looks like one of the females is ready again,you can have some of those,I,d like to grow out the ones I have to populate the tank,or maybe once these are older you could have some,quick video I just uploaded,tanks usually brighter,but I have the actinics on


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The video looks great. I noticed some of your females have partial blaze as well. I had a few females like that too however I lost them before I had a chance to breed them.
I'd love to get some fry from you. Let me know when you have some available.
And if you want some of mine just let me know and I'd be happy to give you some too.
--
Paul


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Wow those are some really beatiful specimens


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks,yes the lithobates females all have a partial blaze,but its an off white,beige you could say,I'll try to get a pic. after work


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

a couple more,I really need to get a better camera,but right now its all about the Malawis
Placidichromis Phen.Tanz."Star Staphire" young adult male









Sciaenochromis iceberg "White Blaze"


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Two more beautiful fish from your collection.

Its funny how we have a very similar collection of Haps. Unfortunately I had to sell off my group of Phenochilus Tanzania when I shut down one of my tanks last year. They only get better and better as they age.
--
Paul


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks alot Paul,let me know when you want some of those lithobates(fry)


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice looking haps you got there. they reminded me of my WC females that I got a three years ago.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

tobalman said:


> Very nice looking haps you got there. they reminded me of my WC females that I got a three years ago.


That's where my breeders came from.
--
Paul


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice,hopefully,my females,get a bit of yellow blaze,that would be sweet,Rob


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

not the best picture,but all the females are getting a stronger yellow blaze,really starting to look good


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

some really nice looking haps in this thread! where do you guys buy from?


----------

